# Summer Bay upgrade



## anne1125 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I heard from James Reach and he said the mailings for the lottery winners were to be sent on 12/18 or 12/19.  A nice Holiday present for some.

I aslo received an email from another owner who said she got a phone call last night from Summer Bay telling her she won a 2 bedroom upgrade.

Anyone here get any news yet?

Happy Holidays!

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 22, 2007)

*It's begining to look a lot like Christmas!*



anne1125 said:


> Well I heard from James Reach and he said the mailings for the lottery winners were to be sent on 12/18 or 12/19.  A nice Holiday present for some.
> 
> I aslo received an email from another owner who said she got a phone call last night from Summer Bay telling her she won a 2 bedroom upgrade.
> 
> ...



Well... Santa (Mailman) came early this year!   just picked up my mail and there were two envelopes from Summer bay!  it appears that 1 of my 1 bedrooms hit the lottery, and one that I'm half owner in did also. so that's 2 out of 4 possible or 50% which is pretty close to where we had the odds pegged earlier.  they also included an offer for a free 3 day 2 night stay to recieve my 2 bedroom upgrade certificate and personalized Charter Membership! ( which translates to... they want another shot at sitting me down and trying to get me to convert to points!)    Here's Hoping Santa is good to all of you who have been waiting for this mailing as I have!  

Merry Christmas/ Happy Holidays to all the good folks here on TUG and to all my Freinds and fellow owners at Summer Bay Dessert Club   

 Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas to me as well!!!

I just got my letter saying we were upgraded.  I'm so happy!

Good luck to everyone.

Anne


----------



## Mimi (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations Tuggers  and  Merry Christmas!


----------



## ry"c (Dec 23, 2007)

NOTE:  James has identified errors in this post.  Please see post #14 in this thread, below, for his updated information. -- Makai Guy, BBS Administrator

Congratulations to those who have been notified that their intervals will be upgraded from a smaller suite to a 2-bedroom after our resort relocates across the street to the Desert Club! Every owner is a winner because everyone will be replacing their existing ownership for deeds at a more luxurious, richly-appointed, better, Gold Crown-designated property.

If owners of the designated to-be-upgraded intervals sell on the resale market prior to our move, the new acquiring buyer will own a to-be-upgraded interval and get a 2-bedroom deed after the move. Therefore if a potential resale purchaser is looking at an offering for a 1-bedroom, studio or junior 1-bedroom (executive), the prospective buyer should inquire if the interval was entered in the lottery and the outcome for that interval. All premium 1-bedroom intervals, defined as those in the Suites, Plaza, Fountains and 2-bathroom Winnick, will be automatically upgraded to 2-bedroom deeds after the move.

The Desert Club deed exchange agreements do not carry forward after a resale. We need a substantial number of our current owners to agree to this move. Therefore, owners who buy a resale should make a point of contacting the resort or IMI and arranging to re-sign and notarize the deed exchange agreement documents even if the prior selling owner has already done so.

Our HOA Board has set Saturday, June 21st as the day for our Annual Meeting of Owners and HOA Election. Consider staying at the resort and attending this meeting to hear information from your board, provide input to us and participate. Most owners will have to wait until 6:00 a.m. Tuesday May 6, 2008, the 45th day prior, to make a reservation for an arrival on Friday June 20th. I recommend calling early that morning to make this booking. Those owners who either belong to RCI Points or own a Friday arrival interval within Target Season 2 may make a reservation now.

James Reach


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 24, 2007)

*Thanks!*



jamesreach said:


> Congratulations to those who have been notified that their intervals will be upgraded from a smaller suite to a 2-bedroom after our resort relocates across the street to the Desert Club! Every owner is a winner because everyone will be replacing their existing ownership for deeds at a more luxurious, richly-appointed, better, Gold Crown-designated property.
> 
> If owners of the designated to-be-upgraded intervals sell on the resale market prior to our move, the new acquiring buyer will own a to-be-upgraded interval and get a 2-bedroom deed after the move. Therefore if a potential resale purchaser is looking at an offering for a 1-bedroom, studio or junior 1-bedroom (executive), the prospective buyer should inquire if the interval was entered in the lottery and the outcome for that interval. All premium 1-bedroom intervals, defined as those in the Suites, Plaza, Fountains and 2-bathroom Winnick, will be automatically upgraded to 2-bedroom deeds after the move.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info James!   definatly going to try and attend the June meeting.  and there are other Tuggers who have mentioned another get together in June.  should be an interesting and Important meeting.   are you going to defend you seat on the board?  who else is up for re-election?
RT


----------



## Sandy (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all:

One of my one bedrooms was confirmed as an upgrade. This is consistent with the information I received on the phone and reported here a month or so back. 

Good luck to all other TUggers. Plus, we are all winners, since we will have a brand new resort!!!!


----------



## Art4th (Dec 24, 2007)

jamesreach said:


> Therefore if a potential resale purchaser is looking at an offering for a 1-bedroom, studio or junior 1-bedroom (executive), the prospective buyer should inquire if the interval was entered in the lottery and the outcome for that interval.
> James Reach



James,
    I was told that my Executive 1BR was not entered into the lottery because it was not eligible...only the full 1BR's. Are you saying here that it should have been included?


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 24, 2007)

Art,
From what I understood, all the Executives were automatically upgraded to full 1 BDRM, sleeps 4/4 units.  Technically they weren't before, but were sleep 2/4 units (because of the hole between the two rooms).

Fern



Art4th said:


> James,
> I was told that my Executive 1BR was not entered into the lottery because it was not eligible...only the full 1BR's. Are you saying here that it should have been included?


----------



## vicdreyer (Dec 24, 2007)

*Quick question about the upgrades...*

Hi,

Are all the two bedroom units at Desert Club exactly the same or are there some two bedrooms at the Desert Club that are better (i.e. larger units, more amenities, better location, etc)?

I'm a long time owner of a two bedroom at Summer Bay(well, long time meaning I bought a two bedroom in the early 90's when it was the Ramada), and curious if I'll get a really nice two bedroom 

Vic


----------



## janapur (Dec 25, 2007)

There are several threads regarding this item, sorry I don't have time to search for them right now.

There are indeed two styles of 2BR units, very close in size. However, we much prefer the larger unit, as it has the bedrooms on opposite sides of the unit as opposed to right next to each other. This layout is ideal for two couples or those that want a little separation from the kids.

Merry Christmas!!

Jana


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 25, 2007)

vicdreyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are all the two bedroom units at Desert Club exactly the same or are there some two bedrooms at the Desert Club that are better (i.e. larger units, more amenities, better location, etc)?
> 
> ...



Vic,      http://deedexchange.summerbayresort.com/IMI_1342_FP2.html   has the info you need   RT


----------



## Sandy (Dec 26, 2007)

That's just where I was going to send Vic. Thanks Bob. 

The only main difference is a slightly larger unit.  Jana mentions that the bedrooms are on opposite sides.  Otherwise, they are both beautiful and very similar. 

A Fern mentioned, the units that were automatically upgraded did not even go through the lottery process. Automatic winners!  Wish that the rest of Vegas was so accomodating.


----------



## ry"c (Dec 26, 2007)

I made some errors in my prior post and apologize. It is important that owners receive accurate information during this transition. The only lottery-eligible intervals were 1-bedroom intervals. Intervals for studios, junior 1-bedrooms (also known as executives). 2-bedrooms or lock-offs were not lottery-eligible. However all owners will be upgraded to at least a larger 1-bedroom or better at the Desert Club. The Suites 1-bedroom intervals are among the lottery-eligible. Owners of some 1-bedroom intervals, the Fountains, Plazas and 2-bathroom Winnicks, will be upgraded automatically to 2-bedrooms outside of the lottery. 

Therefore, the corrected post should read as follows:

Congratulations to those who have been notified that their intervals will be upgraded from a smaller suite to a 2-bedroom after our resort relocates across the street to the Desert Club! Every owner is a winner because everyone will be replacing their existing ownership for deeds at a more luxurious, richly-appointed, better, Gold Crown-designated property.

If owners of the designated to-be-upgraded intervals sell on the resale market prior to our move, the new acquiring buyer will own a to-be-upgraded interval and get a 2-bedroom deed after the move. Therefore if a potential resale purchaser is looking at an offering for a 1-bedroom, the prospective buyer should inquire if the interval was entered in the lottery and the outcome for that interval. All premium 1-bedroom intervals, defined as those in the Plaza, Fountains and 2-bathroom Winnick, will be automatically upgraded to 2-bedroom deeds after the move.

The Desert Club deed exchange agreements do not carry forward after a resale. We need a substantial number of our current owners to agree to this move. Therefore, owners who buy a resale should make a point of contacting the resort or IMI and arranging to re-sign and notarize the deed exchange agreement documents even if the prior selling owner has already done so.

Our HOA Board has set Saturday, June 21st as the day for our Annual Meeting of Owners and HOA Election. Consider staying at the resort and attending this meeting to hear information from your board, provide input to us and participate. Most owners will have to wait until 6:00 a.m. Tuesday May 6, 2008, the 45th day prior, to make a reservation for an arrival on Friday June 20th. I recommend calling early that morning to make this booking. Those owners who either belong to RCI Points or own a Friday arrival interval within Target Season 2 may make a reservation now.

James Reach



James Reach


----------



## janapur (Dec 26, 2007)

I was beginning to feel left out . . . until I got the mail today! 2 of my four 1br units won in the lottery, but I'm having difficulty determining which weeks. The contract number from the SB letter is nowhere on my paperwork from ebay sales or their deeds. I'll have to call tomorrow, unless anyone else knows how to tell.

I am also planning to attend the meeting in June. In addition to a tug get together, I was hoping to take my husband to the Hoover dam and perhaps a boat tour on Lake Mead. He's never seen the Grand Canyon either. If anyone else is interested in planning a few day trips, please let me know.

Happy New Year to everyone!

Jana


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 27, 2007)

*Congrats!*



janapur said:


> I was beginning to feel left out . . . until I got the mail today! 2 of my four 1br units won in the lottery, but I'm having difficulty determining which weeks. The contract number from the SB letter is nowhere on my paperwork from ebay sales or their deeds. I'll have to call tomorrow, unless anyone else knows how to tell.
> 
> I am also planning to attend the meeting in June. In addition to a tug get together, I was hoping to take my husband to the Hoover dam and perhaps a boat tour on Lake Mead. He's never seen the Grand Canyon either. If anyone else is interested in planning a few day trips, please let me know.
> 
> ...



Good for you!   the number they used is the actual unit designation. it can be found on your maint Fee Invoice or if you have a copy of James' post where he broke down the code for us you can decifer it from there. first 5 numbers is the building group the letter designation is the unit size which obviously will be a 1 bdrm then there is an 01,02,03,04,05 which is the season designation and then the actual interval number follows  such as  84301 Q 03 0783   which is a suites(84301)  one bedroom(Q)  season 3 (03) and interval #783   (0783)     Lake Mead/Hoover Dam is a nice day trip. the grand canyon is quite a drive.  they do have Helicopter tours that get you there pretty quick!
Red Rock Canyon is very nice as well and is a day trip type location.  RT


----------



## janapur (Dec 27, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> Good for you!   the number they used is the actual unit designation. it can be found on your maint Fee Invoice or if you have a copy of James' post where he broke down the code for us you can decifer it from there. first 5 numbers is the building group the letter designation is the unit size which obviously will be a 1 bdrm then there is an 01,02,03,04,05 which is the season designation and then the actual interval number follows  such as  84301 Q 03 0783   which is a suites(84301)  one bedroom(Q)  season 3 (03) and interval #783   (0783)     Lake Mead/Hoover Dam is a nice day trip. the grand canyon is quite a drive.  they do have Helicopter tours that get you there pretty quick!
> Red Rock Canyon is very nice as well and is a day trip type location.  RT



As always, Bob, I can count on you to explain things. You're my geek squad for Summer Bay.

I was hoping that both winners were season four so that I could reserve week 52. However, one is season 2, which means we'll always be assured a 2br during the annual meeting time of year. A definite plus if we ever bring the kids again.   Ouch, did I say that? I meant friends.

Jana


----------



## Mimi (Dec 28, 2007)

*Hooray*

We have friends who won an eBay bid for a 1br SBR for $125. months before the relocation news, due to my suggestion that he consider the idea. We attended his annual Christmas party yesterday and he surprised me with the good news...2br lottery winner!  Happy New Year!


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 28, 2007)

janapur said:


> .
> 
> There are indeed two styles of 2BR units, very close in size. However, we much prefer the larger unit, as it has the bedrooms on opposite sides of the unit as opposed to right next to each other. This layout is ideal for two couples *or those that want a little separation from the kids.*Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Jana



Isn't that why they made GRANDPARENTS?


----------



## ROLANN (Dec 29, 2007)

*Lottery  Winners*

I am not sure where the list of Lottery Winners are posted, but I have had a confirmation letter for the Summerbay Resort in Las Vegas stating that I was one of the   Upgrade winners,   so some of the  winners have been notified -


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 29, 2007)

*Congratulations!*



ROLANN said:


> I am not sure where the list of Lottery Winners are posted, but I have had a confirmation letter for the Summerbay Resort in Las Vegas stating that I was one of the   Upgrade winners,   so some of the  winners have been notified -


Hi ROLANN, Welcome to TUG and Congrats on the upgrade. I dont think there is a list posted anywhere that owners can see it. But I think everyone has been notified by now via the Mail.  RT


----------



## M&JJ (Dec 30, 2007)

*schedule for move?*

Hi all

I recently purchased a 2br on ebay and am wondering if anyone knows when the move to the new location is supposed to happen.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## roadtriper (Jan 2, 2008)

M&JJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently purchased a 2br on ebay and am wondering if anyone knows when the move to the new location is supposed to happen.
> 
> Happy New Year!!!



M&JJ, Welcome to TUG and to Summer bay!  I haven't heard any set date, estimate is sometime in Late 2008.  if you haven't already done so... search Summer Bay in this section and there are a lot of informative posts over the past couple years.  there is an owners meeting in June, we may have more info on the move after that point.   there are quite a few SB owners here on TUG and one of them is an active member of the HOA Board. so news is usually shared here when it is avail.  RT


----------



## Mimi (Jan 3, 2008)

Another Summer Bay winner on eBay! This time there were 71 bidders with a starting bid of $1. and the winning bid at $1,225. Lots of action at the end of the auction. Good deal for this brandy new 2br resort in Vegas. I'm glad I was able to contain myself, since it was in my season! :whoopie:


----------



## ROLANN (Jan 20, 2008)

M&JJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently purchased a 2br on ebay and am wondering if anyone knows when the move to the new location is supposed to happen.
> 
> Happy New Year!!!



I have been down and  had my deeds converted - and they told us  Approx June of  2008 the new place should be renovated,  We went to see the new location and although it is a little further way, Harrah's has agreed to  continue the  Minibus trips that  were the norm at Summerbay.
The resort will have a  secure  entry and the facilities appear to be newer that  the  present Summerbay facilities - at least for the  units.


----------

